

Ask HN: Browser gently warns you b4 reading something you regret spending time - jayliew
http://times.jayliew.com/2010/10/09/half-baked-idea-of-the-day-tldr/

======
edanm
This is definitely an interesting idea.

If you can build it (and that's a big if), then it will almost certainly have
a market, since it _is_ solving a very specific problem that a _lot_ of people
have and want to solve. The biggest question is, can you build something that
works well?

I like the idea of relying on HN comments to try and decide whether the
article is worth reading, and I can see the potential for adding more and more
"opinion" sites later on to cover more articles on the web. I'm not convinced
that it will actually help, but it should be possible to build this just for
HN and see whether it helps or not.

In any case, great idea. I really hope you make this work!

~~~
jayliew
Thanks Edan, I'm looking to see how I can implement this just for HN, for the
1st MVP.

To accomplish this, I need a way to test if a URL has already has been posted
to HN or not, which is kinda tricky
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1776654>

------
jayliew
Correction: I realized that I might not be conveying it right.

Product is not yet another way to discover interesting things to read.

The moment you visit a URL, just as you are about to read it, the browser
tells you that "hey, before you read this, this might actually be a waste of
your time."

------
wccrawford
Rather than other peoples' opinions, I'd rather have a summary of the article.
Most places I go, there either isn't a summary, or it's really, really bad.
(Either incomplete or incorrect.)

But that would require a person, and not just automation.

